# Kudos to Affordable Concrete- Donald Rice



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are in need of any concrete work please give Donald Rice owner of Affordable Concrete (850-255-0936) a call. His price can't be beat, he and his crew were on time, courteous, professional and skilled.

His lead guy even threw in a slab in front of my shed for free with the left overs!

They also helped me right a tree that I planted yesterday and got knocked down last night.

They went above and beyond any expectations that I had. Very knowledgeable and willing to give advice and opinions. Give him a call for a quote.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait in that first pic,all I see is donald Standing.. Yup he's a good guy, I turned another forum member on to him afew months back.. Joe smith ? Maybe... But Donald does are concrete for us at work...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I used him him also found him from this post very satisfied


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Just left a message for him, need a section added to my driveway...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't believe you will find someone that can beat his price and he was on time with every phone call and showing up while also doing good work


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds good man, got him 2 other jobs lined up in my neighborhood for this Thurs/Fri so i'll report back. Getting my driveway extended for boat parking


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I also was very pleased with Donald Rice and Affordable Concrete.

He and his crew poured and placed 90 yards of driveway for me a few years ago.
His crew did very good work at a very reasonable price, and were great guys to deal with.:thumbup:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 for Donald. He does good work at a fair price.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*Drive*

+1 for Donald and his crew, got my drive done yesterday.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Turned out pretty nice.


----------

